
An honest gardener's encounter with the war on drugs - cmck23
http://www.wesjones.com/pollan1.htm
======
killerswan
I wonder at the legal status of this digital copy of the original article.

Words seem smaller and lighter than seeds...

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
The whole site seems to be 'borrowed' content.
<http://www.wesjones.com/whatsnew.htm>

------
davidw
Hi,

I don't think "the war on drugs" is really germane to the stated subject of
this site - hacking and startups. There are better places to discuss it on the
internet.

~~~
tomkinstinch
Hacker News is for anything of interest to hackers, not just computers. The
independence and individualism that home gardening affords is right in line
with hacker ethos. This story of the epistomological challenges surrounding
poppy cultivation could be seen as analogous to the perceptions toward
possession of a password-cracking program. What one could use to audit
security or for intellectual exercise could also be used with malicious
intent.

The role of authority in these matters is of interest to many hackers.

~~~
davidw
This is a game called "7 degrees of hacker news" where you try and "connect
the dots". For instance, "This story of the epistomological challenges
surrounding poppy cultivation could be seen as analogous to the perceptions
toward possession of a password-cracking program." is certainly one of the
more creative ones I've read here. When you start being that broad though, you
really stop being able to exclude anything.

Most of us are interested in a great variety of things, and, being
intelligent, well read people, have opinions - sometimes strong ones - on
things like politics too.

Those topics, however, are not really hacker news.

~~~
tomkinstinch
Fair enough.

For me at least, it was a nice and well-written diversion from coding.

------
Hemlockz
Great read

